# Amazon Flex OC



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Any other Irvine drivers out there? Have you completed any blocks yet? I have been approved for over a week and didn't get any blocks on Friday. Have not had any luck at 10PM or any other time of day.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

We were told 2 weeks ago they will assign blocks. But no one receive any. They are building a new 1 hour delivery. and prime grocery warehouse. It will open by end of the month. So there will be more work


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

I got the app installed, but then after I login, it asks what city do you want to deliver in.
NO OC listed
NO Irvine listed
just LA

what up??


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

iyengar said:


> We were told 2 weeks ago they will assign blocks. But no one receive any. They are building a new 1 hour delivery. and prime grocery warehouse. It will open by end of the month. So there will be more work


Is the grocery warehouse going to be in OC or somewhere in LA?


----------



## michaelb (Apr 26, 2016)

PTB said:


> I got the app installed, but then after I login, it asks what city do you want to deliver in.
> NO OC listed
> NO Irvine listed
> just LA
> ...


OC is currently listed under LA. I don't know if OC will branch off in the future.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

michaelb said:


> OC is currently listed under LA. I don't know if OC will branch off in the future.


can you clarify your statement?
I want to deliver in OC.
are you suggesting I answer the question "Where do you want to deliver?" with Los Angeles as the answer?


----------



## michaelb (Apr 26, 2016)

PTB said:


> can you clarify your statement?
> I want to deliver in OC.
> are you suggesting I answer the question "Where do you want to deliver?" with Los Angeles as the answer?


Yes. If you want to deliver to OC you need to put LA for the time being. There are only two locations in OC atm though: Anaheim and Irvine.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

jade88 said:


> Is the grocery warehouse going to be in OC or somewhere in LA?


Irvine


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Question, I have everything approved, but when do I hear back on what I am suppose to do? Do they have a training class.
I am in the San Francisco bay area


----------

